# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Over 400 Links Google Doesnt Want You To Visit

## goldenequity

*Over 400 Links Google Doesn’t Want You To Visit
http://www.govtslaves.com/2017-08-29...-to-visit.html*







*NEWS & POLITICS

Drudgereport.com

Breitbart.com

Infowars.com

SteveQuayle.com

Whatreallyhappened.com

Rense.com

Blacklistednews.com

Thefreethoughtsproject.com

Thedailysheeple.com

Public Intelligence Blog

Robert David Steele

Judicialwatch.org

Projectveritas.com

Henrymakow.com

Sott.net

Caravantomidnight.com

Joemiller.us

Newsbusters.org

Democracynow.org

Globalresearch.ca

Antiwar.com

Reason.com

Prisonplanet.com

Copblock.org

Opposingviews.com

Topsecretwriters.com

Allgov.com

The Freedom Articles

Veteranstoday.com

Whowhatwhy.org

Truthstreammedia.com

Thenewamerican.com

Freedomproject.com

Corbettereport.com

Sgtreport.com

Newsbud.com

Dailycaller.com

Mintpressnews.com

Informationliberation.com

Truthstreammedia.com

Fromthetrenchesworldreport.com

Trueactivist.com

Shtfplan.com

Collective-evolution.com

Counterpunch.org

Truth-out.org

Hangthebankers.com

Govtslaves.info

Theantimedia.com

Theintercept.com

Activistpost.com

Intellihub.com

Theeconomiccollapseblog.com

Coasttocoastam.com

Cnsnews.com

Wsws.org

Newstarget.com

Twitchy.com

Thenationalsentinel.com

USAwatchdog.com

PJmedia.com

Lifesitenews.com

Allnewspipeline.com

Thecommonsenseshow.com

Wakingtimes.com

WND.com

Theamericanmirror.com

Moonbattery.com

Thegatewaypundit.com

Bizpacreview.com

Christianpost.com

Vdare.com

Lifenews.com

Z3news.com

Constitution.com

Washingtonexaminer.com

Conservativedailypost.com

Anotherdayintheempire.com

Townhall.com

Paulcraigroberts.org

Dailysignal.com

Rollcall.com

USnews.com

McClatchy.com

Thecollegefix.com

Washingtontimes.com

Freebeacon.com

Godfatherpolitics.com

Refugeeresettlementwatch.wordpress.com

Informationclearinghouse.info

Americanthinker.com

NTKnetwork.com

Independentjournalreview.com

Hellofla.com

Campusreform.org

Truepundit.com

Moonofalabama.org

ACLJ.org

Thenewspaper.com

Fellowshipoftheminds.com

AIM.com

Dennismichaellynch.com

Lewrockwell.com

Freedomoutpost.com

Westernjournalism.com

Conservativekings.com

Trunews.com

Ibankcoin.com

Disobedientmedia.com

Ronpaulinstitute.org

Thefederalist.com

EAGnews.org

Ground Zero 

Gotnews.com

Davidicke.com

Skywatchtv.com

Weeklystandard.com

Photographyisnotacrime.com

Jonrappoport.wordpress.com

Freedomsphoenix.com

Libertybeacon.com

Lastresistance.com

Washingtonsblog.com

USdefensewatch.com

Redflagnews.com

Raygano.com

Newswithviews.com

Clashdaily.com

Marylanddriversalliance.com

Tenthamendmentcenter.com

Therightscoop.com

Whitehousedossier.com

Patdollard.com

Thomasdishaw.com

Full-Spectrum-Dominance.com

Massprivatei.blogspot.com

Devvy.com

Citypaper.com

Nationofchange.org

Axios.com

Skidie.com

Libertyheadlines.com

Caitlin Johnstone

HSLDA.org

Milo.yiannopoulos.net

Thesmokinggun.com

Truthrevolt.org

Newswars.com

Shane Kastler

Artofmanliness.com

Trump.news

Minds.com

Courthousenews.com

Barnhardt.biz

Wearechange.org

12160.info

Theblaze.com

Skidie.com

Conservativetribune.com

Hagmannreport.com

Cryptome.org

Wikileaks.org

Publicintelligence.net

Easton Spectator

Republicbroadcasting.org

Consortiumnews.com

 Larouchepac.com

Larouchepub.com

Jim Stone

Redstatewatcher.com

Poisonpapers.org

Evolvepolitics.com

Independentsentinel.com

Wanttoknow.info

Clarionproject.org

Tarpley.net

Speroforum.com


ECONOMY

Zerohedge.com

Sovereignman.com

Thedailybell.com

Libertyblitzkrieg.com

Dailyreckoning.com

Coindesk.com

Thecrux.com

Dailyjobcuts.com

Alt-Market.com

ETFdailynews.com

Kingworldnews.com

Mishtalk.com

Retaildive.com

Visualcapitalist.com

Brotherjohnf.com

Personalliberty.com

321gold.com

Dollartoday.com

Investmentwatchblog.com

TFmetalsreport.com

Silverdoctors.com

Goldsilver.com

Economicpolicyjournal.com

Wallstreetonparade.com

Maxkeiser.com

Acting-man.com

Wolfstreet.com

Shiffgold.com

Capitalpress.com

Agweek.com

Thepacker.com

Seekingalpha.com

X22report.com

Moneyish.com

Wealthydebates.com

Chainstoreage.com

Armstrongeconomics.com

247wallstreet.com

Coindesk.com

Mybudget360.com

Misses.org

SCIENCE & TECH

Sciencedaily.com

Geoengineeringwatch.org

Enenews.com

Climatedepot.com

Arstechnica.com

Eff.org

Techcrunch.com

Torrentfreak.com

Phys.org

Newscientist.com

Livescience.com

Universetoday.com

Redorbit.com

Dailygalaxy.com

Ancientcode.com

Disclose.tv

Betanews.com

Eurekaalert.org

Seeker.com

MNN.com

Themindunleashed.com

Techdirt.com

Hackernews.com

Watchers.news

HEALTH

Naturalnews.com

Nutritionfacts.org

Vactruth.com

Fooddive.com

Healthnutnews.com

Naturalsociety.com

Draxe.com

Preventdisease.com

Organicconsumers.org

GMwatch.org

Naturalblaze.com

Althealthworks.com

Healthimpactnews.com

Theheartysoul.com

Vaccines.news

Naturalhealth365.com

Mercola.com

Healthydebates.com

Organicauthority.com

Foodsafetynews.com

Ecowatch.com

EWG.org

Mindbodygreen.com

Dr Group

Alliance For Natural Health

Juicing For Health

Beautytalk.com

Foodbabe.com

INTERNATIONAL

RT.com

Sputniknews.com

Aljazeera.coDescrier.com

Rinf.com

Theepochtimes.com

Redice.tv

Southfront.org

Fort-russ.com

Tass.com

Pravdareport.com

Therussophile.org

Rbth.com

Russiafeed.com

Thetruthseeker.co.uk

Upi.com

Panampost.com

DW.com

PressTV.com

Longwarjournal.com

Nationalinterest.com

NKHworld.or.jp

UNZ.com

Journal-neo.org

Danielpipes.org

Middleeastmonitor.com

Venezuelanalysis.com

21stcenturywire.com

Strategic-culture.org

SURVIVAL & PREPPING

Offthegridnews.com

Survivalblog.com

Theorganicprepper.ca

Lowtechmagazine.com

Naturallivingideas.com

Offgridsurvival.com

Modernsurvivalblog.com

Urbansurvivalsite.com

Readynutrition.com

Americanpreppersnetwork.com

Askaprepper.com

Backdoorsurvival.com

Doomandbloom.net

Morethanjustsurviving.com

Commanderzero.com

Rethinksurvival.com

Securityandselfreliance.com

Prepperwebsite.com

Bioprepper.com

Prep-blog.com

Shtfpreparedness.com

Survivalpedia.com

Thesurvivalistblog.net

Survivaldan101.com

Daretoprepare.com

GUNS

NRAILA.ORG

Guns.com

Thefirearmblog.com

Gunshowtrader.com

Gunssavelives.com

Ammoland.com

Northeasternshooters.com

Bearingarms.com

Gunsamerica.com

Thetruthaboutguns.com

AR15.COM

FORUMS

Unexplainedmysteries.com

Godlikeproductions.com

City-Data.com

Yaplakal.com

Freerepublic.com

Lunaticoutpost.com

Fark.com

4chan.org

Abovetopsecret.com

LINK AGGREGATORS

Censored.news

Newsblok.net

Alternativenews.com

Fetch.news

Thelibertymill.com

Hacker News

Wearethenewmedia.com

Standeyo.com

Beforeitsnews.com

Rumormillnews.com

Conspiracyculture.com

YOUTUBE  CHANNELS 

Health Ranger

Dr. John Bergman

Dr. Axe

Dr. Mercola

Dr. Eric Berg

Dr. Group

Dr. Greger

RT

Infowars

Project Veritas

Truthstream Media

Press For Truth

Mark Dice

Tim Pool

We Are Change

Chris Simpson

Paul Joseph Watson

The Still Report

Next News Network

David Icke

Frankie MacDonald

Lauren Southern

Mike Cernovich

Jason Goodman

Stefan Molyneux

Corbett Report

Steve Quayle

Gerald Celente

Morris

Rebel Media

Laughing at Liberals

George Webb

AMTV

Gregory Mannarino

Dollar Vigilante

Steve Pieczenik

DAHBOO77

X22 Report

Grant Cardone

Jason A

Ron Paul Liberty Report

The Real News

Adam Kokesh

Hagmann Report

Ron Gibson

Paul Begley

SGT Report

Greg Hunter

Realist News

Clif High

A Call For An Uprising

Face Like The Sun

Nicholson 1968

Richie From Boston

Lifting The Veil*





srry they're not live links... i'll experiment below

----------


## goldenequity

<strong>NEWS &amp; POLITICS</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://drudgereport.com/" target="_blank">Drudgereport.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.breitbart.com/" target="_blank">Breitbart.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.infowars.com/" target="_blank">Infowars.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.stevequayle.com/" target="_blank">SteveQuayle.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/" target="_blank">Whatreallyhappened.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.rense.com/" target="_blank">Rense.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.blacklistednews.com/" target="_blank">Blacklistednews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://thefreethoughtproject.com/" target="_blank">Thefreethoughtsproject.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thedailysheeple.com/" target="_blank">Thedailysheeple.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://phibetaiota.net/" target="_blank">Public Intelligence Blog</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://robertdavidsteele.com/" target="_blank">Robert David Steele</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.judicialwatch.org/" target="_blank">Judicialwatch.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://projectveritas.com/" target="_blank">Projectveritas.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.henrymakow.com/" target="_blank">Henrymakow.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.sott.net/" target="_blank">Sott.net</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://caravantomidnight.com/" target="_blank">Caravantomidnight.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://joemiller.us/" target="_blank">Joemiller.us</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.newsbusters.org/" target="_blank">Newsbusters.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.democracynow.org/" target="_blank">Democracynow.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.globalresearch.ca/" target="_blank">Globalresearch.ca</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://original.antiwar.com/" target="_blank">Antiwar.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://reason.com/" target="_blank">Reason.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.prisonplanet.com/" target="_blank">Prisonplanet.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.copblock.org/" target="_blank">Copblock.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.opposingviews.com/" target="_blank">Opposingviews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.topsecretwriters.com/" target="_blank">Topsecretwriters.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.allgov.com/" target="_blank">Allgov.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://freedom-articles.toolsforfreedom.com/" target="_blank">The Freedom Articles</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.veteranstoday.com/" target="_blank">Veteranstoday.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://whowhatwhy.org/" target="_blank">Whowhatwhy.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://truthstreammedia.com/" target="_blank">Truthstreammedia.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.thenewamerican.com/" target="_blank">Thenewamerican.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://freedomproject.com/" target="_blank">Freedomproject.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.corbettreport.com/" target="_blank">Corbettereport.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.sgtreport.com/" target="_blank">Sgtreport.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.newsbud.com/" target="_blank">Newsbud.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://dailycaller.com/" target="_blank">Dailycaller.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.mintpressnews.com/" target="_blank">Mintpressnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.informationliberation.com/" target="_blank">Informationliberation.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://truthstreammedia.com/" target="_blank">Truthstreammedia.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://fromthetrenchesworldreport.com/" target="_blank">Fromthetrenchesworldreport.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.trueactivist.com/" target="_blank">Trueactivist.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.shtfplan.com/" target="_blank">Shtfplan.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.collective-evolution.com/" target="_blank">Collective-evolution.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.counterpunch.org/" target="_blank">Counterpunch.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.truth-out.org/" target="_blank">Truth-out.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.hangthebankers.com/" target="_blank">Hangthebankers.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://govtslaves.info/" target="_blank">Govtslaves.info</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://theantimedia.org/" target="_blank">Theantimedia.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://theintercept.com/" target="_blank">Theintercept.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.activistpost.com/" target="_blank">Activistpost.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.intellihub.com/" target="_blank">Intellihub.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/" target="_blank">Theeconomiccollapseblog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.coasttocoastam.com/" target="_blank">Coasttocoastam.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.cnsnews.com/" target="_blank">Cnsnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.wsws.org/" target="_blank">Wsws.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://newstarget.com/" target="_blank">Newstarget.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://twitchy.com/" target="_blank">Twitchy.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://thenationalsentinel.com/" target="_blank">Thenationalsentinel.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://usawatchdog.com/" target="_blank">USAwatchdog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://pjmedia.com/" target="_blank">PJmedia.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.lifesitenews.com/" target="_blank">Lifesitenews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://allnewspipeline.com/Home.php" target="_blank">Allnewspipeline.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/" target="_blank">Thecommonsenseshow.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.wakingtimes.com/" target="_blank">Wakingtimes.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.wnd.com/" target="_blank">WND.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.theamericanmirror.com/" target="_blank">Theamericanmirror.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://moonbattery.com/" target="_blank">Moonbattery.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/" target="_blank">Thegatewaypundit.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.bizpacreview.com/" target="_blank">Bizpacreview.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.christianpost.com/" target="_blank">Christianpost.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.vdare.com/" target="_blank">Vdare.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.lifenews.com/" target="_blank">Lifenews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://z3news.com/w/" target="_blank">Z3news.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://constitution.com/" target="_blank">Constitution.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/" target="_blank">Washingtonexaminer.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://conservativedailypost.com/" target="_blank">Conservativedailypost.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://anotherdayintheempire.com/" target="_blank">Anotherdayintheempire.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://townhall.com/" target="_blank">Townhall.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/" target="_blank">Paulcraigroberts.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://dailysignal.com/" target="_blank">Dailysignal.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.rollcall.com/home" target="_blank">Rollcall.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.usnews.com/news" target="_blank">USnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.mcclatchydc.com/" target="_blank">McClatchy.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thecollegefix.com/" target="_blank">Thecollegefix.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.washingtontimes.com/" target="_blank">Washingtontimes.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://freebeacon.com/" target="_blank">Freebeacon.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://godfatherpolitics.com/" target="_blank">Godfatherpolitics.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://refugeeresettlementwatch.wordpress.com/" target="_blank">Refugeeresettlementwatch.wordpress  .com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/" target="_blank">Informationclearinghouse.info</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.americanthinker.com/" target="_blank">Americanthinker.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://ntknetwork.com/" target="_blank">NTKnetwork.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://ijr.com/" target="_blank">Independentjournalreview.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://hellofla.com/" target="_blank">Hellofla.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.campusreform.org/" target="_blank">Campusreform.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://truepundit.com/" target="_blank">Truepundit.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.moonofalabama.org/" target="_blank">Moonofalabama.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://aclj.org/" target="_blank">ACLJ.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thenewspaper.com/" target="_blank">Thenewspaper.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/" target="_blank">Fellowshipoftheminds.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.aim.org/" target="_blank">AIM.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://dennismichaellynch.com/" target="_blank">Dennismichaellynch.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.lewrockwell.com/" target="_blank">Lewrockwell.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://freedomoutpost.com/" target="_blank">Freedomoutpost.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.westernjournalism.com/" target="_blank">Westernjournalism.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.conservativekings.com/" target="_blank">Conservativekings.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.trunews.com/" target="_blank">Trunews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://ibankcoin.com/" target="_blank">Ibankcoin.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://disobedientmedia.com/" target="_blank">Disobedientmedia.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://ronpaulinstitute.org/" target="_blank">Ronpaulinstitute.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://thefederalist.com/" target="_blank">Thefederalist.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://eagnews.org/" target="_blank">EAGnews.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.groundzeromedia.org/" target="_blank">Ground Zero&nbsp;</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://gotnews.com/" target="_blank">Gotnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/" target="_blank">Davidicke.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://skywatchtv.com/" target="_blank">Skywatchtv.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.weeklystandard.com/" target="_blank">Weeklystandard.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://photographyisnotacrime.com/" target="_blank">Photographyisnotacrime.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/" target="_blank">Jonrappoport.wordpress.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.freedomsphoenix.com/Front-Page.htm?EdNo=001" target="_blank">Freedomsphoenix.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thelibertybeacon.com/" target="_blank">Libertybeacon.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://lastresistance.com/" target="_blank">Lastresistance.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.washingtonsblog.com/" target="_blank">Washingtonsblog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://usdefensewatch.com/" target="_blank">USdefensewatch.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.redflagnews.com/" target="_blank">Redflagnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://raygano.com/" target="_blank">Raygano.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://newswithviews.com/" target="_blank">Newswithviews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://clashdaily.com/" target="_blank">Clashdaily.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.mddriversalliance.org/" target="_blank">Marylanddriversalliance.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://tenthamendmentcenter.com/" target="_blank">Tenthamendmentcenter.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://therightscoop.com/" target="_blank">Therightscoop.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.whitehousedossier.com/" target="_blank">Whitehousedossier.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.patdollard.com/" target="_blank">Patdollard.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thomasdishaw.com/" target="_blank">Thomasdishaw.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.full-spectrum-dominance.com/" target="_blank">Full-Spectrum-Dominance.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://massprivatei.blogspot.com/2015/03/dhs-claims-isis-terrorists-could-be.html" target="_blank">Massprivatei.blogspot.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.devvy.com/" target="_blank">Devvy.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.citypaper.com/" target="_blank">Citypaper.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.nationofchange.org/" target="_blank">Nationofchange.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.axios.com/" target="_blank">Axios.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://skidie.com/" target="_blank">Skidie.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.libertyheadlines.com/" target="_blank">Libertyheadlines.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://Caitlin Johnstone" target="_blank">Caitlin Johnstone</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.hslda.org/Landingpages/" target="_blank">HSLDA.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/" target="_blank">Milo.yiannopoulos.net</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://thesmokinggun.com/" target="_blank">Thesmokinggun.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.truthrevolt.org/" target="_blank">Truthrevolt.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://newswars.com/" target="_blank">Newswars.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://shanekastler.typepad.com/pastor_shanes_blog/" target="_blank">Shane Kastler</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.artofmanliness.com/" target="_blank">Artofmanliness.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.trump.news/" target="_blank">Trump.news</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.minds.com/" target="_blank">Minds.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.courthousenews.com/" target="_blank">Courthousenews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.barnhardt.biz/" target="_blank">Barnhardt.biz</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://wearechange.org/" target="_blank">Wearechange.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://12160.info/" target="_blank">12160.info</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.theblaze.com/" target="_blank">Theblaze.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thomasdishaw.com/" target="_blank">Skidie.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://conservativetribune.com/" target="_blank">Conservativetribune.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.hagmannreport.com/" target="_blank">Hagmannreport.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://cryptome.org/" target="_blank">Cryptome.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://wikileaks.org/index.en.html" target="_blank">Wikileaks.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://publicintelligence.net/" target="_blank">Publicintelligence.net</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.eastonspectator.com/" target="_blank">Easton Spectator</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://republicbroadcasting.org/" target="_blank">Republicbroadcasting.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://consortiumnews.com/" target="_blank">Consortiumnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center">&nbsp;<a href="https://larouchepac.com/" target="_blank">Larouchepac.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://larouchepub.com/" target="_blank">Larouchepub.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://82.221.129.208/baaaasepaagef1.html" target="_blank">Jim Stone</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://redstatewatcher.com/" target="_blank">Redstatewatcher.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.poisonpapers.org/the-poison-papers/" target="_blank">Poisonpapers.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://evolvepolitics.com/" target="_blank">Evolvepolitics.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.independentsentinel.com/" target="_blank">Independentsentinel.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.wanttoknow.info/" target="_blank">Wanttoknow.info</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://clarionproject.org/" target="_blank">Clarionproject.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://tarpley.net/" target="_blank">Tarpley.net</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.speroforum.com/" target="_blank">Speroforum.com</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>ECONOMY</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.zerohedge.com/" target="_blank">Zerohedge.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.sovereignman.com/" target="_blank">Sovereignman.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thedailybell.com/" target="_blank">Thedailybell.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://libertyblitzkrieg.com/" target="_blank">Libertyblitzkrieg.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://dailyreckoning.com/" target="_blank">Dailyreckoning.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.coindesk.com/" target="_blank">Coindesk.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://thecrux.com/" target="_blank">Thecrux.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.dailyjobcuts.com/" target="_blank">Dailyjobcuts.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://alt-market.com/" target="_blank">Alt-Market.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://etfdailynews.com/" target="_blank">ETFdailynews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://kingworldnews.com/" target="_blank">Kingworldnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://mishtalk.com/" target="_blank">Mishtalk.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.retaildive.com/" target="_blank">Retaildive.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.visualcapitalist.com/" target="_blank">Visualcapitalist.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.brotherjohnf.com/" target="_blank">Brotherjohnf.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://personalliberty.com/" target="_blank">Personalliberty.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://321gold.com/" target="_blank">321gold.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://dolartoday.com/" target="_blank">Dollartoday.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://investmentwatchblog.com/" target="_blank">Investmentwatchblog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.tfmetalsreport.com/" target="_blank">TFmetalsreport.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.silverdoctors.com/" target="_blank">Silverdoctors.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://goldsilver.com/" target="_blank">Goldsilver.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com/" target="_blank">Economicpolicyjournal.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://wallstreetonparade.com/" target="_blank">Wallstreetonparade.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.maxkeiser.com/" target="_blank">Maxkeiser.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.acting-man.com/" target="_blank">Acting-man.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://wolfstreet.com/" target="_blank">Wolfstreet.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://schiffgold.com/news/" target="_blank">Shiffgold.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.capitalpress.com/" target="_blank">Capitalpress.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.agweek.com/" target="_blank">Agweek.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thepacker.com/" target="_blank">Thepacker.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://seekingalpha.com/" target="_blank">Seekingalpha.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://x22report.com/" target="_blank">X22report.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://moneyish.com/" target="_blank">Moneyish.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.wealthydebates.com/" target="_blank">Wealthydebates.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.chainstoreage.com/" target="_blank">Chainstoreage.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/" target="_blank">Armstrongeconomics.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://247wallst.com/" target="_blank">247wallstreet.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.coindesk.com/" target="_blank">Coindesk.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.mybudget360.com/" target="_blank">Mybudget360.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://mises.org/" target="_blank">Misses.org</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>SCIENCE &amp; TECH</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.sciencedaily.com/" target="_blank">Sciencedaily.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.geoengineeringwatch.org/" target="_blank">Geoengineeringwatch.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://enenews.com/" target="_blank">Enenews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.climatedepot.com/" target="_blank">Climatedepot.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://arstechnica.com/" target="_blank">Arstechnica.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.eff.org/" target="_blank">Eff.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://techcrunch.com/" target="_blank">Techcrunch.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://torrentfreak.com/" target="_blank">Torrentfreak.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://phys.org/" target="_blank">Phys.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.newscientist.com/" target="_blank">Newscientist.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.livescience.com/" target="_blank">Livescience.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.universetoday.com/" target="_blank">Universetoday.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.redorbit.com/" target="_blank">Redorbit.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.dailygalaxy.com/" target="_blank">Dailygalaxy.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.ancient-code.com/" target="_blank">Ancientcode.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.disclose.tv/" target="_blank">Disclose.tv</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://betanews.com/" target="_blank">Betanews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.eurekalert.org/" target="_blank">Eurekaalert.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.seeker.com/" target="_blank">Seeker.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.mnn.com/" target="_blank">MNN.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://themindunleashed.com/" target="_blank">Themindunleashed.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.techdirt.com/" target="_blank">Techdirt.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://thehackernews.com/" target="_blank">Hackernews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://watchers.news/" target="_blank">Watchers.news</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>HEALTH</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.naturalnews.com/" target="_blank">Naturalnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://nutritionfacts.org/" target="_blank">Nutritionfacts.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://vactruth.com/" target="_blank">Vactruth.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.fooddive.com/" target="_blank">Fooddive.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.healthnutnews.com/" target="_blank">Healthnutnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://naturalsociety.com/" target="_blank">Naturalsociety.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://draxe.com/" target="_blank">Draxe.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://preventdisease.com/index.shtml" target="_blank">Preventdisease.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.organicconsumers.org/" target="_blank">Organicconsumers.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://gmwatch.org/en/" target="_blank">GMwatch.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.naturalblaze.com/" target="_blank">Naturalblaze.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://althealthworks.com/" target="_blank">Althealthworks.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://healthimpactnews.com/" target="_blank">Healthimpactnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://theheartysoul.com/" target="_blank">Theheartysoul.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://vaccines.news/" target="_blank">Vaccines.news</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.naturalhealth365.com/" target="_blank">Naturalhealth365.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.mercola.com/" target="_blank">Mercola.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.healthydebates.com/" target="_blank">Healthydebates.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.organicauthority.com/" target="_blank">Organicauthority.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.foodsafetynews.com/" target="_blank">Foodsafetynews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.ecowatch.com/" target="_blank">Ecowatch.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.ewg.org/news#.WaM8DJOGPVo" target="_blank">EWG.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.mindbodygreen.com/" target="_blank">Mindbodygreen.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/" target="_blank">Dr Group</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.anh-usa.org/" target="_blank">Alliance For Natural Health</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://juicing-for-health.com/" target="_blank">Juicing For Health</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://beautytalk.com/" target="_blank">Beautytalk.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://foodbabe.com/" target="_blank">Foodbabe.com</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>INTERNATIONAL</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.rt.com/" target="_blank">RT.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://sputniknews.com/" target="_blank">Sputniknews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.aljazeera.com/" target="_blank">Aljazeera.co</a><a href="https://descrier.co.uk/" target="_blank">Descrier.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://DRL" target="_blank">Rinf.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.theepochtimes.com/" target="_blank">Theepochtimes.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://redice.tv/" target="_blank">Redice.tv</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://southfront.org/" target="_blank">Southfront.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.fort-russ.com/" target="_blank">Fort-russ.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://tass.com/" target="_blank">Tass.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.pravdareport.com/" target="_blank">Pravdareport.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.therussophile.org/" target="_blank">Therussophile.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.rbth.com/international" target="_blank">Rbth.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://russiafeed.com/" target="_blank">Russiafeed.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/" target="_blank">Thetruthseeker.co.uk</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.upi.com/" target="_blank">Upi.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://panampost.com/" target="_blank">Panampost.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.dw.com/en/top-stories/s-9097" target="_blank">DW.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.presstv.com/" target="_blank">PressTV.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.longwarjournal.org/" target="_blank">Longwarjournal.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://nationalinterest.org/" target="_blank">Nationalinterest.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/" target="_blank">NKHworld.or.jp</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.unz.com/" target="_blank">UNZ.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://journal-neo.org/" target="_blank">Journal-neo.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.danielpipes.org/" target="_blank">Danielpipes.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/" target="_blank">Middleeastmonitor.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://venezuelanalysis.com/" target="_blank">Venezuelanalysis.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://21stcenturywire.com/" target="_blank">21stcenturywire.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.strategic-culture.org/" target="_blank">Strategic-culture.org</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>SURVIVAL &amp; PREPPING</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.offthegridnews.com/" target="_blank">Offthegridnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://survivalblog.com/" target="_blank">Survivalblog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.theorganicprepper.ca/" target="_blank">Theorganicprepper.ca</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/" target="_blank">Lowtechmagazine.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.naturallivingideas.com/" target="_blank">Naturallivingideas.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://offgridsurvival.com/" target="_blank">Offgridsurvival.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://modernsurvivalblog.com/" target="_blank">Modernsurvivalblog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://urbansurvivalsite.com/" target="_blank">Urbansurvivalsite.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://readynutrition.com/" target="_blank">Readynutrition.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://americanpreppersnetwork.com/" target="_blank">Americanpreppersnetwork.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.askaprepper.com/" target="_blank">Askaprepper.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.backdoorsurvival.com/" target="_blank">Backdoorsurvival.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.doomandbloom.net/" target="_blank">Doomandbloom.net</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://morethanjustsurviving.com/" target="_blank">Morethanjustsurviving.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://commanderzero.com/" target="_blank">Commanderzero.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://rethinksurvival.com/" target="_blank">Rethinksurvival.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://securityandselfreliance.com/" target="_blank">Securityandselfreliance.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.prepperwebsite.com/" target="_blank">Prepperwebsite.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.bioprepper.com/" target="_blank">Bioprepper.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.prep-blog.com/" target="_blank">Prep-blog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.shtfpreparedness.com/" target="_blank">Shtfpreparedness.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.survivopedia.com/" target="_blank">Survivalpedia.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thesurvivalistblog.net/" target="_blank">Thesurvivalistblog.net</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.survivaldan101.com/" target="_blank">Survivaldan101.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://daretoprepare.com/" target="_blank">Daretoprepare.com</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>GUNS</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.nraila.org/" target="_blank">NRAILA.ORG</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.guns.com/" target="_blank">Guns.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/" target="_blank">Thefirearmblog.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://gunshowtrader.com/" target="_blank">Gunshowtrader.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://gunssavelives.net/" target="_blank">Gunssavelives.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.ammoland.com" target="_blank">Ammoland.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/forum.php" target="_blank">Northeasternshooters.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://bearingarms.com/" target="_blank">Bearingarms.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/" target="_blank">Gunsamerica.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/" target="_blank">Thetruthaboutguns.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.ar15.com/index.html" target="_blank">AR15.COM</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>FORUMS</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/forum/" target="_blank">Unexplainedmysteries.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.godlikeproductions.com/" target="_blank">Godlikeproductions.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.city-data.com/forum/" target="_blank">City-Data.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.yaplakal.com/forum/" target="_blank">Yaplakal.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://freerepublic.com" target="_blank">Freerepublic.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://lunaticoutpost.com/" target="_blank">Lunaticoutpost.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.fark.com/" target="_blank">Fark.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://boards.4chan.org/pol/" target="_blank">4chan.org</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.abovetopsecret.com/" target="_blank">Abovetopsecret.com</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>LINK AGGREGATORS</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://censored.news/" target="_blank">Censored.news</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.newsblok.net/" target="_blank">Newsblok.net</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://alternativenews.com/" target="_blank">Alternativenews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.fetch.news/" target="_blank">Fetch.news</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://thelibertymill.com/" target="_blank">Thelibertymill.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://news.ycombinator.com/" target="_blank">Hacker News</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://wearethenewmedia.com/" target="_blank">Wearethenewmedia.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.standeyo.com/" target="_blank">Standeyo.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://beforeitsnews.com/" target="_blank">Beforeitsnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="http://www.rumormillnews.com/" target="_blank">Rumormillnews.com</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://conspiracyculture.com/" target="_blank">Conspiracyculture.com</a></p>
<h1 style="text-align: center"><strong>YOUTUBE &nbsp;CHANNELS&nbsp;</strong></h1>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/TheHealthRanger/videos" target="_blank">Health Ranger</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/johnbchiro/videos" target="_blank">Dr. John Bergman</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/doctorjoshaxe/videos" target="_blank">Dr. Axe</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxscQY7X0mtnaCbkGTjZ17g" target="_blank">Dr. Mercola</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/drericberg123/videos" target="_blank">Dr.&nbsp;Eric Berg</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/GlobalHealingCenter/videos" target="_blank">Dr. Group</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/NutritionFactsOrg/videos" target="_blank">Dr. Greger</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpwvZwUam-URkxB7g4USKpg" target="_blank">RT</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvsye7V9psc-APX6wV1twLg" target="_blank">Infowars</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEE8w-v6Gg4j3ze3oX-urEw" target="_blank">Project Veritas</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVEaFSr-jdTa_QE4PPSkVJw" target="_blank">Truthstream Media</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMOWB-s0Kek9o9sS8xA_kZQ" target="_blank">Press For Truth</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzUV5283-l5c0oKRtyenj6Q" target="_blank">Mark Dice</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG749Dj4V2fKa143f8sE60Q" target="_blank">Tim Pool</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChwwoeOZ3EJPobW83dgQfAg" target="_blank">We Are Change</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9GexwSxlqjo9NhMMdcv6zg/videos" target="_blank">Chris Simpson</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCittVh8imKanO_5KohzDbpg" target="_blank">Paul Joseph Watson</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChZRoC9bMegevAxFmee1oSA" target="_blank">The Still Report</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLoNQH9RCndfUGOb2f7E1Ew" target="_blank">Next News Network</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAhmDfQ1LfOYECmNNWgXJ7Q" target="_blank">David Icke</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx7jt4I-KPT6guTWwLxn50w" target="_blank">Frankie MacDonald</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCla6APLHX6W3FeNLc8PYuvg" target="_blank">Lauren Southern</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/DangerAndPlay/videos" target="_blank">Mike Cernovich</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8Cl9QaRtuW9CNjP7pP4BBQ/videos" target="_blank">Jason Goodman</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC3L8QaxqEGUiBC252GHy3w" target="_blank">Stefan Molyneux</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7TvL4GlQyMBLlUsTrN_C4Q" target="_blank">Corbett Report</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCenEYNg0gMTgG3vY2xl1qdA/videos" target="_blank">Steve Quayle</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/gcelente/videos" target="_blank">Gerald Celente</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/108morris108/videos" target="_blank">Morris</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGy6uV7yqGWDeUWTZzT3ZEg/videos" target="_blank">Rebel Media</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Uod_KmZRkoBFXy3voYToA" target="_blank">Laughing at Liberals</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrQ-wHKVi0JDWjQGcuoYnew" target="_blank">George Webb</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChD-zWutIego-bcHKOatFWA" target="_blank">AMTV</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoOhzyG-i7IMBEMbyRlI66g" target="_blank">Gregory Mannarino</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpf2Lxgf10AjzBT4GIIgDJw" target="_blank">Dollar Vigilante</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTB0IZ3M3CnB9ocxYhUeMxQ" target="_blank">Steve Pieczenik</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFjOi1ZpZVErr8EYxg8t1dQ" target="_blank">DAHBOO77</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB1o7_gbFp2PLsamWxFenBg" target="_blank">X22 Report</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/GrantCardone/videos" target="_blank">Grant Cardone</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDATi9UrhqjfVNxIKNizOiQ" target="_blank">Jason A</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkJ1N-7g9Q6n7KnriGit-Ig" target="_blank">Ron Paul Liberty Report</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrmm_7RDZJeQzq2-wvmjueg" target="_blank">The Real News</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/AdamKokesh/videos" target="_blank">Adam Kokesh</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/TeamKNEIN" target="_blank">Hagmann Report</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/RonGibsonCF" target="_blank">Ron Gibson</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/paulbegley34" target="_blank">Paul Begley</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/SGTbull07" target="_blank">SGT Report</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG-G8LLr38fQUNZU8K0t-EA" target="_blank">Greg Hunter</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/jsnip4/videos" target="_blank">Realist News</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqXZf0F4GLSX1QXBUgPXhqg/videos" target="_blank">Clif High</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp5x5kxCgg_A220jNIsLyfA" target="_blank">A Call For An Uprising</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/FaceLikeTheSun" target="_blank">Face Like The Sun</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/nicholson1968" target="_blank">Nicholson 1968</a></p>
<p style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/27TUBGUY" target="_blank">Richie From Boston</a></p>
<p id="channel-title-container" class="style-scope ytd-c4-tabbed-header-renderer" style="text-align: center"><a href="https://www.youtube.com/user/cullenisfly/featured" target="_blank"><span id="channel-title" class="style-scope ytd-c4-tabbed-header-renderer">Lifting The Veil</span>

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Many of those appear in Google results, e.g. I search "Rand Paul" on a regular basis, and almost always get something from Breitbart/The Blaze. 

So, what is it Google's supposed to be doing, just decreasing the _odds_ of these sites appearing...?

----------


## goldenequity

> Many of those appear in Google results, e.g. I search "Rand Paul" on a regular basis, and almost always get something from Breitbart/The Blaze. 
> So, what is it Google's supposed to be doing, just decreasing the _odds_ of these sites appearing...?


bumped into an example this morning http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6521638

It's hard to put your 'finger' on it exactly (intentional..)

*Yes... the 'odds' is a good way of describing it...* 
some of it is 'slow loading' sites..
some of it is simply 'burying' topical query results deeply below (or never) the 'preferred' MSM media.

If you know EXACTLY the 'headline' phrase you are looking for... from a tweet let's say... you can find it.
If you DON'T know exactly what you're looking for... you generally won't find it.
and
it's getting worse.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> bumped into an example this morning http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6521638
> 
> It's hard to put your 'finger' on it exactly (intentional..)
> 
> *Yes... the 'odds' is a good way of describing it...* 
> some of it is 'slow loading' sites..
> some of it is simply 'burying' topical query results deeply below (or never) the 'preferred' MSM media.
> 
> If you know EXACTLY the 'headline' phrase you are looking for... from a tweet let's say... you can find it.
> ...


I'm sure Google manipulates its results to some extent; I just haven't seen it with respect to many of those sites listed.

And, just to make a general point: not everything has to be a conspiracy.

Some sites load slow because...they're $#@!tily built.

----------


## Jamesiv1

they can easily put them on page 20 instead of page 1. Accomplishes the same thing.

Rarely do casual searchers go beyond page 1.

----------


## goldenequity

> I'm sure Google manipulates its results to some extent; I just haven't seen it with respect to many of those sites listed.
> And, just to make a general point: not everything has to be a conspiracy.
> Some sites load slow because...they're $#@!tily built.


I know/understand the difference.
You can see for yourself from my example... nothing is 'wrong' with his site architecture.

Here's exactly what I did. Try it:

On Google: search his name (where I started) *Dr. Christof Lehmann* (first search result.. NSNBC International)
now clik his site.

Try the same using DD Go.

=======

hmmmm.... I just did it... now it works.
but
what I described is what happened to me on the first go around this morning.
Tried SEVERAL times... Google would not load it.
carry on.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I know/understand the difference.
> You can see for yourself from my example... nothing is 'wrong' with his site architecture.
> 
> Here's exactly what I did. Try it:
> 
> On Google: search his name (where I started) *Dr. Christof Lehmann* (first search result.. NSNBC International)
> now clik his site.
> 
> Try the same using DD Go.
> ...


Yea, I just tried it, both worked, same load time as far as I could tell.

----------


## dannno

*



			
				FORUMS
			
		






Unexplainedmysteries.com

Godlikeproductions.com

City-Data.com

Yaplakal.com

Freerepublic.com

Lunaticoutpost.com

Fark.com

4chan.org

Abovetopsecret.com
			
		

*
We have failed.*
*

----------


## goldenequity

> Yea, I just tried it, both worked, same load time as far as I could tell.


I just thought to give another example.
So,
For years Ive used a Firefox browser (currently 36.0.0) for my bread and butter .
Lots of favorited sites in different topical folders.. most are liberty/geopolitics/domestic politics/news aggregators etc.
I still run Windows XP SP3... old skool.
About 6 mos ago... Youtube changed some protocol and the vids that were only 30minutes old or less... wouldn't load up.
If I waited to 45m or 1Hr... they would load (finally)
After searching/trying different 'fixes' on Firefox... nothing seemed to solve the issue.
Frustrated,
I decided to install Google Chrome. All new Youtubes ran perfect.
But
When I installed Chrome I transferred all my bookmarks/favorited sites...
then discovered
about 15% of the links 'stalled' and wouldn't load.
I ran Firefox simultaneously and EVERY ONE of them loaded no problem.
It was Google/Chrome 'code' that blocked the sites.
I tried reducing the Chrome 'security settings'.
Still
no load.
It's coded CENSORSHIP without any doubts in my mind.

Tru story bro.

----------


## jllundqu

"Rense" heh....


Yo...I get my news from 'this guy'!!!

----------

